# How To Tie Looped Tubes To A Single Hole Pouch?



## The Warrior

I did use the search function, but am having a hard time finding anything definitive. Needing some help here. I bought some 1745 tubes, and some single hole pouches. I'm making up some looped tube sets for my wife's ss. I measured her draw length at 27", divided it by 4, which is 6.75". Double that number for looped tubes, which is 13.5", and allowed an extra inch, so 14.5", to have half inch overhangs for tying to the pouch. I don't have a tying jig yet. What's the best way for me to tie the tubes to the pouch? Photos, or video would be outstanding. So would links to threads explaining how to do it. Thanks for any help, much appreciated.


----------



## Hrawk

Here's how I do mine for attaching OTT.

Simply thread through the hole at the half way point and add a small cuff of 2040 tubing to hold the pouch in place. Tie them to the forks same way you would do flat bands.


----------



## The Warrior

Her ss is a simple Dankung style, like so. Took this photo from the web:










I guess what I'm asking is, if I make a loop with the tube, put both ends in a single hole in the pouch, how can I tie it without a jig? Thanks for the response Hrawk, appreciate it.


----------



## Hrawk

Use string and a constrictor knot.
Tie the constrictor knot large and loose enough to place it over the pouch.
Loop your tubes through, fold over and stretch.
Slide the knot off the pouch onto the bands and pull tight.

If you can get a second set of hands to pull the knot tight (hint hint wife), you don't need any form of jig to do this. You hold the pouch and pull the tubes, she tightens the knot. Trim the excess on the knot and put a dab of clear nail polish on it for extra security.


----------



## The Warrior

Exactly what I needed my friend. Thanks for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## The Warrior

BTW, does that have to be cotton string, or will 550 paracord string work as well?


----------



## Hrawk

I find waxed cotton string is best.

You can wax your own by using a common household candle. Lavender scented ones work best  (Kidding, I just like the smell).

The wax acts as a lubricant allowing it to tighten equally all round without pinching anywhere.

Try and avoid nylon or synthetic string as this can be a bit abrasive on the rubber. That said, I have some builders plumb line here which is made of thousands of small fibers and that works really well.

Paracord would be way too big.

Just remember, you don't need to go super tight to the point where you almost chop the bands in half. Most people would be surprised at how little strength is required to hold it all together as the fold though the pouch takes most of the strain, you're just stopping it from unfolding.


----------



## The Warrior

Thanks again. I actually meant one of the 7 strands inside the paracord.


----------



## mr. green

Hrawk said:


> I find waxed cotton string is best.
> 
> You can wax your own by using a common household candle. Lavender scented ones work best  (Kidding, I just like the smell).
> 
> The wax acts as a lubricant allowing it to tighten equally all round without pinching anywhere.
> 
> Try and avoid nylon or synthetic string as this can be a bit abrasive on the rubber. That said, I have some builders plumb line here which is made of thousands of small fibers and that works really well.
> 
> Paracord would be way too big.
> 
> Just remember, you don't need to go super tight to the point where you almost chop the bands in half. Most people would be surprised at how little strength is required to hold it all together as the fold though the pouch takes most of the strain, you're just stopping it from unfolding.


Thanks for clarifying the tightness. I was concern that if it's not tight enough the constrictor knot would loosen.


----------



## Hrawk

Takes a bit of practice to get it right, buy hey, string is cheap.

The main thing to take not of, is that as the rubber stretches out, it becomes thinner and as a result the knot becomes looser.


----------



## wombat

I just treat the tubes as TBG and tie them the same way, one two or three tubes, doesn't matter. Cotton cooking twine that I pass through a chunk of bees wax, contricter knot finished with a square knot. No jigs!!


----------



## Hrawk

wombat said:


> No jigs!!


Where's the fun if your not gettin Jiggy Wid It!


----------



## All Buns Glazing

The Warrior said:


> Her ss is a simple Dankung style, like so. Took this photo from the web:
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, if I make a loop with the tube, put both ends in a single hole in the pouch, how can I tie it without a jig? Thanks for the response Hrawk, appreciate it.


Lol, that kid is about to get a tube to the face in about 3, 2, 1....


----------



## The Warrior

All Buns Glazing said:


> The Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her ss is a simple Dankung style, like so. Took this photo from the web:
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is, if I make a loop with the tube, put both ends in a single hole in the pouch, how can I tie it without a jig? Thanks for the response Hrawk, appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, that kid is about to get a tube to the face in about 3, 2, 1....
Click to expand...

Haha, I noticed the tube was over the slot, but that was the first photo I came across that was like hers. That is hilarious though. :lol:


----------



## flipgun

This is what I do for bands and tubes (picture heavy).















































































Sorry for the picture diarrhea, :slap:


----------



## The Warrior

Thanks flipgun, appreciate it.


----------



## JetBlack

A little late but I use gutted paracord all the time on looped 1745 sets but I prefer the dankung two hole pouch.


----------



## JetBlack

By gutted I mean the seven strands inside


----------

